# surname field blank in my passport



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello friends,

Surname field on my passport is blank. Given name on passport would be updated as LAST NAME,FIRST NAME LAST NAME.. now if surname field is blank then my last name would considered as First name. Just want to know wil it create any issue in immigration process

Thanks,
Manj


----------



## busiaussie (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi,

As per the standard passport format in India surname is always there. This can be a question at the time of immigration.


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

Manjyot said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Surname field on my passport is blank. Given name on passport would be updated as LAST NAME,FIRST NAME LAST NAME.. now if surname field is blank then my last name would considered as First name. Just want to know wil it create any issue in immigration process
> 
> ...


I think you should go ahead and get that corrected asap. Not having a surname is very uncommon and will definitely land you in issues and akward situations.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi, 

I also had my full name as given name and surname blank. This did not cause any kind of problem with australia visa or entry, nobody cared about it until i applied for US visa, there having last name is mandatory so they issued me a visa with my full name as last name and FNU in the first name field, which means First Name Unknown. That was the time I had to apply for name split in my passport and I got new passport, so now if I am travelling, I have to keep both my passports since my valid visas are in old passport and new passport have corrected name. But for Australia, no one even bothered about this, it was only for US that i had to get it corrected since i dont want my permanent name to be written as "FNU Tara Singh" in all their records. 

Hope it helps !!!



Manjyot said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Surname field on my passport is blank. Given name on passport would be updated as LAST NAME,FIRST NAME LAST NAME.. now if surname field is blank then my last name would considered as First name. Just want to know wil it create any issue in immigration process
> 
> ...


----------



## NeedInfo (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with tara.jatt. Same case with my husbands passport too and no one bothered in Australia. But in his visa last word of his name is printed as "Last Name" which kinda makes sense  Now we use that convention for all our documents here!


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

But isnt that going to create problm in future.. last yr i had to trvl abroad and while booking tickts i came to know abut my missng surname.. so while applying for visa and tickts i had to combine my last name and first name and updated that in First name field.. not too sure how far it is corrct..


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had my full name as given name and surname blank. This did not cause any kind of problem with australia visa or entry, nobody cared about it until i applied for US visa, there having last name is mandatory so they issued me a visa with my full name as last name and FNU in the first name field, which means First Name Unknown. That was the time I had to apply for name split in my passport and I got new passport, so now if I am travelling, I have to keep both my passports since my valid visas are in old passport and new passport have corrected name. But for Australia, no one even bothered about this, it was only for US that i had to get it corrected since i dont want my permanent name to be written as "FNU Tara Singh" in all their records.
> 
> Hope it helps !!!





My OH has the same issue. Her Family Name section is blank. We checked today on how to correct the same in Passport office and they are asking for some document where the last name is mentioned. We do not have any document like that. 

I was worried that this will cause an issue with migration. Good to know that it might not. Anyway, we are planning to change it in Gazette. Not sure as to how long it will take.

BTW... Anyone has experience in online application for such cases with no surname? What shall we do if the field is mandatory and does not allow us to skip the same?

Appreciate your inputs.

Varuni


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

I spoke to passport officers and thy have asked me to re apply for passprt as it is alrdy been an year since it was issued.. so i hve to run again


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

No problem in booking ticket, they can use standard convention of LNU or FNU for missing entry. If and when required, I use same thing, "Tara Singh LNU" or "FNU Tara Singh" , lol..... it works...





Manjyot said:


> But isnt that going to create problm in future.. last yr i had to trvl abroad and while booking tickts i came to know abut my missng surname.. so while applying for visa and tickts i had to combine my last name and first name and updated that in First name field.. not too sure how far it is corrct..


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Doesn't matter if its one year or one month old passport, if there is any change in entry which is on laminated page, they will issue a new passport. 

Also, I requested the information for getting name split from Indian embassy in Melbourne as well as New York. Melbourne guys did not even understand the request and plainly asked me to renew my passport and tonnes of document to support last name gave an estimate of 8 weeks minimum. 

Whereas embassy in NY was much more precise in answering my doubt, They have an affidavit form which I had to fill and notarized, and gave me back my passport in 5 days. Although technically what they did is also a renew passport request, but they know about name split application and have an affidavit just for this kind of applications.





Manjyot said:


> I spoke to passport officers and thy have asked me to re apply for passprt as it is alrdy been an year since it was issued.. so i hve to run again


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Doesn't matter if its one year or one month old passport, if there is any change in entry which is on laminated page, they will issue a new passport.
> 
> Also, I requested the information for getting name split from Indian embassy in Melbourne as well as New York. Melbourne guys did not even understand the request and plainly asked me to renew my passport and tonnes of document to support last name gave an estimate of 8 weeks minimum.
> 
> Whereas embassy in NY was much more precise in answering my doubt, They have an affidavit form which I had to fill and notarized, and gave me back my passport in 5 days. Although technically what they did is also a renew passport request, but they know about name split application and have an affidavit just for this kind of applications.


Hi,

I just posted a thread on this, thanks for the info. My wife's has no surname on the passport so its just FIRST NAME LAST NAME, so what do I fill in the online VISA application form. The help next to name says put the whole thing on Family Name and leave the Given Name blank, is my understanding correct. Thanks Tara.

here is the link to my post,
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au.../138307-family-name-given-name-confusion.html

theunderdog


----------



## theunderdog (Nov 22, 2012)

hi all, its a little urgent, could you please let me know how to fill my wifes name on the visa application form? As her surname is blank and both FIRST and LAST NAME is on the given name as per the passport. Thanks in advance.

theunderdog


----------



## rtl8139 (Jul 3, 2013)

How can the name be changed in official Indian Gazette, where to go for this and whom to approach I have this mistake because in my class 10th document surname field was not mentioned ...at the time of school admission people did not bothered to put a surname so a 10th class certificate and then onwards university degrees came without a surname, I came across this thread let me know how should I proceed do I need to contact the ISC board etc I read some where they entertain name correction requests only for one year not beyond that...what are my options...


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

rtl8139 said:


> How can the name be changed in official Indian Gazette, where to go for this and whom to approach I have this mistake because in my class 10th document surname field was not mentioned ...at the time of school admission people did not bothered to put a surname so a 10th class certificate and then onwards university degrees came without a surname, I came across this thread let me know how should I proceed do I need to contact the ISC board etc I read some where they entertain name correction requests only for one year not beyond that...what are my options...



As far as I know, getting your name changed on certificates would be very difficult. .even if it possible, it will not be a one day job.. Perhaps, you can go for name change.. in my case I didnt bother to do that as well. I jus got my name changed directly on passport.. I also got a notary done stating name on my passport is incorrect.. however no one asked for notary in the passport office..

Hope this helps


----------



## rtl8139 (Jul 3, 2013)

Manjyot said:


> I jus got my name changed directly on passport..


How did you manage to get this done? because if I want to get a passport then they surely will ask for class 10th document?



Manjyot said:


> I also got a notary done stating name on my passport is incorrect.


Was this after getting passport or before applying for a new passport as far as I understand you first got a passport with a wrong name and got the notary thing done.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

rtl8139 said:


> How did you manage to get this done? because if I want to get a passport then they surely will ask for class 10th document?
> 
> Was this after getting passport or before applying for a new passport as far as I understand you first got a passport with a wrong name and got the notary thing done.


 Yes, actually in my old passport name was incorrect.. so they didn't ask for any documents. . For new documents better to go for name change. You will need to go place name change ad in 2 well known newspapers and take cutting of those ads and submit it along with your application in the muncipal office..


----------



## koolkat25 (Jul 17, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Whereas embassy in NY was much more precise in answering my doubt, They have an affidavit form which I had to fill and notarized, and gave me back my passport in 5 days. Although technically what they did is also a renew passport request, but they know about name split application and have an affidavit just for this kind of applications.


Hi tara.jatt,
I too am facing the FNU situation - My last name contains my first and last name , but my Surname is left blank. 
In the case of my spuse, the last name is not there on the passport and it will hav to be added. 
Can you describe the exact procedure that needs to be done at the Indian embassy in NY ? thanks in advance
It will be a working day wasted for me since I live away and my nearest embassy is in NY. Any information you give me will be helpful in making 
the trip to NY a friutful one.


----------



## pawandeeps7 (Dec 10, 2014)

*Surname Missing*

Hii..

My wife is studying in Australia and i am planing to apply a spous visa, but in my passport surname is blank and in my Qualification certifficate surname is also not mentioned and as per my PAN Card / ITR return or My Medical Insurance surname has been mentioned.

Can i apply for dependent visa without surname mention in Passport?


----------



## Shekhar Kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

*Surname blank*

Hi,

Surname in my passport is also blank. Now I am unable to book PTE exam and PTE officials are saying that put a dot (.) in surname as it is a required field, so my score card will contain Shekhar. (dot) where as in my passport it is Shekhar only with no surname. will it be fine with immigration AUS to accept the difference of surname in PTE score card and in passport?


----------



## Shekhar Kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi,

Surname in my passport is also blank. Now I am unable to book PTE exam and PTE officials are saying that put a dot (.) in surname as it is a required field, so my score card will contain Shekhar. (dot) where as in my passport it is Shekhar only with no surname. will it be fine with immigration AUS to accept the difference of surname in PTE score card and in passport?


----------



## samsonk76 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi,

We are awaiting our AUS 189 grants and in a similar situation:

We are India Passport holders.

Mine and our sons passports - names listed correctly - Given Name -> Surname

My Spouse has her Surname field blank and her complete name listed in Given Name field.

Hence we have applied accordingly in her visa application i.e. as per the passport put the complete name in Given Name and left surname blank.

We have been assured by our Agent that this is fine & I wanted to get a second opinion here from senior forum members that it would be fine for us.

Thanks in advance.

_____________________________________________________

ICT Business Analyst 261111 (65 Points)
ACS CLEARED 3/12/2015
EOI Submitted 11/12/2015
Invited 29/01/2016 
Visa Lodged 17/02/2016 
1st CO Assign/Contact 29/02/2016
Medicals & PCC Completed 15/03/2016 
2nd CO Contact 07/04/2016 - PCC for Spouse UAE visit - Sent correct dates for UAE visit (less than a year) requesting exemption
CO confirmed UAE PCC not required 23/04/2016
AHC (Delhi) Verification call 19/05/2016
Grant : XX/XX/2016


----------



## MSNaveed (May 6, 2016)

Shekhar Kumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Surname in my passport is also blank. Now I am unable to book PTE exam and PTE officials are saying that put a dot (.) in surname as it is a required field, so my score card will contain Shekhar. (dot) where as in my passport it is Shekhar only with no surname. will it be fine with immigration AUS to accept the difference of surname in PTE score card and in passport?



Shekhar ji,

I have the same issue with my wife passport, last name is blank and i need to book PTE. Can you help me what solution you found? Putting a dot in last name did it help or was there any issue?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shekhar Kumar (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Naveed 

Putting a dot in last name worked for me and you can go ahead by putting dot in last name


----------



## aadhimona (Dec 2, 2016)

*Surname blank*

Hi All,

Similar situation where i have my surname blank and name as my first name. 

I thought of trying for 189 skilled visa. But before i go for ACS submission i found that the name must be the same across all the documents. 
Now i have an issue where my passport does not have surname since my initials (parents name) when expanded does not fit in the number of characters. They have omitted the surname and last name and added just my name in the passport. Will this have any issues while filing ACS or visa application? Pls suggest

In all documents & certificates: firstname Initial1 initial2
Firstname : my name
Intial1: first letter of my Mother's name
Initial2: first letter of My father's name
In passport surname is blank as they mentioned that there is no space for putting the expansion of my initials and have ommited it.

So now in passport it is 
Surname: blank
Name: Firstname 

I have asked them to rectify my passport in the reissued one they have told me to apply for name change. However i have not changed my name in any documents, except for my old passport which had just my first name since the characters when initials were expanded were more than that is allowed in computer database. 
Is there any way out? Please suggest


----------



## nandy29nov (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Shekhar,
Did you get any reply for your post? how did you proceeded further? with dot (.) your application worked? pls suggest, even I am also in same situation now.

Would be great help if you call 9886788762.


----------



## catchpaul28 (Jul 7, 2017)

tara.jatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also had my full name as given name and surname blank. This did not cause any kind of problem with australia visa or entry, nobody cared about it until i applied for US visa, there having last name is mandatory so they issued me a visa with my full name as last name and FNU in the first name field, which means First Name Unknown. That was the time I had to apply for name split in my passport and I got new passport, so now if I am travelling, I have to keep both my passports since my valid visas are in old passport and new passport have corrected name. But for Australia, no one even bothered about this, it was only for US that i had to get it corrected since i dont want my permanent name to be written as "FNU Tara Singh" in all their records.
> 
> Hope it helps !!!


Can u let know the process, how did you get corrected?


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

*question*



catchpaul28 said:


> Can u let know the process, how did you get corrected?


HI Catch Paul,

Did you get to know the answer. My wife has the same issue now.

Surname blank and first name as a field. While applying for UK visa, we gave the first name repeated in the last name field in all the application and it worked. But not sure whether this will work in Australia visa application form.

please let me know if you have found the solution. 

Thanks,
Neo


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

Problem is usually created in Medicare office if you don't have a last name.


----------

